# funny call this morning



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

This morning the stbxw called before the kids woke up, she wanted to let me know that there is a rumor going saround that she has slept with 8 men since our split, and she knew it would kill me if I heard the rumor. I promptly told her that I realize she is going to be with other men now, and that I don't care. I'm sick of the drama. She also kept saying, I know I'm not your favorite person right now, to which I responded YEP


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your wife is showing her true colors. Is this the woman you're so hooked on and wondering why she left you?

Puleese! After a few years of being passed around like a pack of cigarrettes she will look back on the mess she has made of her life and regret everything.

She's tainted meat, spoiled roadkill. Move on and find someone new.

By the way, please don't tell me you are financially supporting her in any way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well at least she's thinking of you


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bandit,
You are right, her true colors are to be tainted by everyone else in town; that's not the woman I married.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ew. Probably not really a rumor.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

At least you don't have to worry about catching some disease.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

True enough


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

she still need your approval. why call you if it's a rumor..smh


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I know, that's funny because she said that as well, "If it were true, I sure wouldn't call you to tell you about it." SHe then even referenced back to the "just friends" guy that she was talking to as soon as we split, saying that the only significant person she was with since our split is him, and they weren't even an item. I'm like really? I know that you are going to be with other men, but I DON"T CARE


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

What's her motive?

Why on earth would she want to make sure you heard the rumor? So later she said there's only one guy and we haven't ... 
Are you all in a small town? 
Is she still wanting you to have hope for the two of you is that why she wanted to make sure you didn't think that about her?


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

wow she sounds like a loser. sorry.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, the person she is now is a loser. This is making it a lot easier to not want her in my life anymore. To think I thought she was the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if the rumor is 8...
you can bet its really at least 12.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah! Proud should call her back and tell her that's what he just heard. 

What a skank!


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Best out mate lucky escape I say some people have no pride or dignity let alone consideration
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Could have said to her

I'm sorry but the number you have just called is no longer in service to you. If you feel you have reached this number in error please call the OM for help. If you have an urgent message here is the number to my lawyer's office.

Click.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Hell, if you knew it was BS, I would have had fun with it.

"SO, it was a rumor? Whew, GREAT!!!! So, if we're talking about rumors, don't pay any attention to the one going around about me and the post-breakup party that SUPPOSEDLY happened here. I'm not going to go into it but apparently it involved 3 blondes, a midget and a 2x4. But, don't listen to it because, IT'S JUST A RUMOR!!!"

 Sorry, couldn't resist. But, that phonecall was stupid and warrented a stupid response.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> it involved 3 blondes, a midget and a 2x4.


:rofl:

Midgets are cool. Think of it, a jumping gym full of naked bouncing little people!


----------

